# Just Listening To A Bit Of Metal...



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just going thru some of my old cd's before packing them....and got this out....painkiller by...the priest....

classic, cheesy full-on cock rock :lol: unk: :band:

and who would have thought that Rob Halford was into bum then?

anyway....just listen to the drum intro on this...scott travis is one of the hardest hitting drummers ive ever seen or heard.....

judas priest


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good drums......

But you bought a Priest album :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My yoof was Black Sabbath and Led Zeppleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn........been over the past few weeks transferring a load of old LP's (they are large flat plastic discs that transfer variable intensity signals via a stylus.......oh why bother....... :lol: )

Up shot is I have given up....takes too long and my time is costlier than popping out and buying them all on CD, and of course I cannot be arsed anymore :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I preferred Priest before Rob found the door to his closet! - 'Stained Glass' was a superb album which I had on vinyl but never replaced on cd

If I feel like tearin' down the walls I usually reach for 'Back in Black' still my fav rock album just ahead of 'Number of The Beast' ... Paul


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> ....and who would have thought that Rob Halford was into bum then?


Yep who'd have thought that this guy was batting for the other team?










:lol:

I was listening to my old Twisted Sister albums the other day, I found them tucked away behind several Manowar discs h34r: h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ....and who would have thought that Rob Halford was into bum then?
> ...


manowar? twisted sister?

how about poison? :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

TS did one good track. As for Manowar :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> TS did one good track. As for Manowar :huh:


they wore lovely pants tho :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

How about Kiss? h34r:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

No fair









TS weren't part of the crappy hair metal movement of the late 80's, they started in 1972 and Alice Cooper would be a better comparison.

A friend of mine (now sadly deceased) featured on a couple of Manowar's albums, and that's how I started listening to them. Admittedly they are a bit like Spinal Tap.... without the tongue in cheek. Nice bunch of guys though :yes: (meant in a completely heterosexual way)

I wouldn't wipe my a*** with 80's hair metal.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kiss are cool! they are cheese mind you :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> No fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh TS....dee snider was a big lad wasn't he :lol:

twisted sister


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> ahh TS....dee snider was a big lad wasn't he :lol:
> 
> twisted sister


Have you been talking to Rob Halford? :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > No fair
> ...


Class


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Suicidal Tendencies!

Send me your money!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

how about this? 



 about this?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> 
> about this?


Now ya talkin!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > how about this?
> ...


i used to listen to them whilst working out....but it used to make me a bit aggresive 

how about Dimebag?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Better........

RATM


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Better........
> 
> RATM


awesome :smoke: unk:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Better........
> ...


yes-class

what u think of Suicidal?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


me like....didnt ginger baker play with them for a while?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing like listening to an axe being sharpend IMO


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Drowning Pool

Boddiies


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


With SD-err doubt it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


sorry....your right....it was masters of reality


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, guys... these above bands are mostly ok but the real kings were Budgie - the loudest noise ever made by a 3-piece (no, this isn't a furniture thread). Check out "Breadfan" or "In The Grip Of A Tyrefitter's Hand". My mate Steve Butler once passed out in a bass bin that formed part of their PA, in the Metro in Plymouth. His ears bled for a month. :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

squareleg said:


> Sorry, guys... these above bands are mostly ok but the real kings were Budgie - the loudest noise ever made by a 3-piece (no, this isn't a furniture thread). Check out "Breadfan" or "In The Grip Of A Tyrefitter's Hand". My mate Steve Butler once passed out in a bass bin that formed part of their PA, in the Metro in Plymouth. His ears bled for a month. :rockon:


They're still gigging


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Dimebag a group or Dimebag Darell from Pantera?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

catflem said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, guys... these above bands are mostly ok but the real kings were Budgie - the loudest noise ever made by a 3-piece (no, this isn't a furniture thread). Check out "Breadfan" or "In The Grip Of A Tyrefitter's Hand". My mate Steve Butler once passed out in a bass bin that formed part of their PA, in the Metro in Plymouth. His ears bled for a month. :rockon:
> ...


Try them see if they square up to Motorhead


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

